# Burmese Python



## taylor111 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sold my collection a few years back and relocated to Bali. Finally starting to get back into keeping snakes again. Here's my new albino Burm [emoji6] 







Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## PythonMelb (Feb 18, 2017)

taylor111 said:


> Sold my collection a few years back and relocated to Bali. Finally starting to get back into keeping snakes again. Here's my new albino Burm [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! How is it living in Bali? I may end up relocating to Thailand in a year or so myself

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## StunningMorelia (Feb 19, 2017)

That's a pretty damn cool looking snake


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 19, 2017)

Goddamn they are a beautiful "Joe Blake" such a pity they grow so large and are banned here.    ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## taylor111 (Feb 22, 2017)

this is the mother to my hatchling. She is around 12 years old 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

